# King Cobra's, most intelligent snake??



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Following an interesting conversation on the snakes board. I would like to know if anyone could point me in the direction of any evidence to support the claim that King Cobra's are one of the most intelligent snakes.

I know about the nest building etc but anything else would be great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*evidence*

The evidence is very clear that the natural intelligence of most snakes is quite good relative to their own environment. Their unusual behaviour is quite secretive as opposed to a lot of other creatures.

As regards Kings, check out brain size in this species.

It is usually a good indicator for intelligence along with synaptic density (that sounds like an oxymoron! LOL). 

I'd say (from observation) that Kings have good cognitive abilities with respect to their environment (hey I may be incorrect). The fact that we, as people, keep stating it collectively seems like there is something there to support the theory.

It is still a theory right? The earth ain't flat so collective thinking isn't always the best indicator :2thumb: though. tsk... theories haha.


----------



## rob challis (Mar 23, 2010)

I know of a trusted herp's experience of older captive Kings keeping the younger ones away from keepers/handlers they know-in short protecting them.

I would not have believed if this chap, whom I trust and respect, had not told me.

regards,

Rob


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

how do you calculate if a snake is intelligent or not? from what I see (wild snakes in the wild, WC and CB) usually act on instinct.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

rob challis said:


> I know of a trusted herp's experience of older captive Kings keeping the younger ones away from keepers/handlers they know-in short protecting them.
> 
> I would not have believed if this chap, whom I trust and respect, had not told me.
> 
> ...


 i find that hard to believe as once a female's eggs start to hatch she will leave them so as to take away the temptation to eat here own young and keeping king cobras together is not recomended unless you want one very big king


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

Malti said:


> how do you calculate if a snake is intelligent or not? from what I see (wild snakes in the wild, WC and CB) usually act on instinct.


Something that is able to think about what it wants to do is surely showing intelligence? Many snakes decide their (hopefully) best course of action, this has been clearly proven in cobras time again.

Their strategy is to avoid confrontation in most cases. Cobras in a viv only have the opportunity available to defend themselves, so they do.

Some snakes (most vipers are a good example) prefer to bite first and ask later. Still pretty smart if you have the ability and you are usually less sizeable than attackers.

So. If something has the "disposition of vipers" is it instinct or did the creature form this thinking over time? "Instinct is to think". Or "I think therefore I am".

Well, unless you say that someone just put the instincts into them all in the first place. And I think, instinctively, that this will be an unpalatable thought for most :lol2:.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

maffy said:


> Something that is able to think about what it wants to do is surely showing intelligence? Many snakes decide their (hopefully) best course of action, this has been clearly proven in cobras time again.
> 
> Their strategy is to avoid confrontation in most cases. Cobras in a viv only have the opportunity available to defend themselves, so they do.
> 
> ...


when other animals show intelligence its usually picking colors, obeying commands, using sign language, learning how to open something, was this ever proven with snakes?

ps I'm not dissing snakes, just trying to figure how to compare them to say a cat or a monkey


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I am not sure if I would go as far as to say Kings cobras are much more intelligent than many other snake species. My Black mamba shows just as much curiosity, if not more, than my King Cobra.

A lot of it comes down to the disposition of the individual snake. My female Mamba, a LTC 9ft snake, shows absolutely no signs of aggression, so what I see from her is how she would normally act when not in any confrontation. My King Cobra, which is approx. 10ft and a fresh WC (captive around 6 months), is very aggressive and confrontational, and spends much of its time hiding away in its vivarium. I rarely get to see any other behaviour from it other than aggression. 

Malti is right, how do you gauge whether a snake is showing instinct or intelligence? Matty, what kind of behaviours would you put down as intelligence rather than instinct? What do kings do that other snakes don’t? I’ve worked with 30+ Kings, none of which have learnt any tricks, problem solving skills etc etc. Some have been calm to work with; others have been highly aggressive, same as with any other species of snake.

Let’s compare the behaviour of my King to my Malayan pit Viper. Both are wild-caught snakes. When I open their vivs, both will quickly become defensive and often rush out the vivarium at me. The Malayan Pit Viper would feed on amphibs in the wild; the King would feed on snakes. Both have been 'tricked' into eating rodents. Neither will take off the tongs, and prefer to have the food left in over night. They both hide away when in their vivariums, and both are highly aggressive when out of the vivariums. I cant really think of any particular behaviour that really stands out with kings that shows a sign of intelligence.

Im not saying that Kings aren’t more intelligent than many other snake species, im saying how would you gauge it? Anyone who has worked with a King Cobra will agree, that there definitely 'appears' to be something going on behind those eyes, when they stand there hooded up look at you. But i get this same look from my Mamba aswell. However, is it us just thinking it is intelligence because we like the idea of it?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I think people mistake the fact that generally elapids seem to be more curious in the cage than perhaps most vipers and therefore maybe mistake this for higher inteligence . When you walk into my snake room the cobras will generally be up the glass and watch you as you go about your bussiness in the room. Wheras the vipers will usually just sit there weather in the hide poking out on a branch or basking. The rattlers may rattle or they may just sit there


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Intelligence is a quality that is incredibly difficult to measure (objectively), even in humans. I have a very vague recollection of a study that used a brightly lit 'arena' and a number of holes, one of which let to a marked hide area. The time taken for the snakes to find the hide was recorded and using this test it could be ascertained whether the snake had learned what the markings meant. This highlights the subjective nature of 'intelligence', as primates we may prioritise problem solving abilities or long term memory as good measures of intelligence, whereas an animal simply needs to survive in its own environment and may need neither ability to survive and reproduce.
I know this has been of no help with king cobras specifically, but if you are after direct evidence of intelligence you must first devise a way of measuring it in snakes.

David.


----------

